# Leftover concrete



## dwrich (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm having some driveway work done at the farm - only need about 2 yards total for the project. Since there is a 5 yard minimum, any ideas for the leftover 3 yards? I have a kennel slab and plenty of sidewalks. Thanks.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Troughs, rain swales for drainage, storm shelter, MIL suite ... :biggrin:

.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Hot tub pad ... :cheers:

.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Lean too pad, tool shed pad, extra car port pad.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Make driveway wider and or longer?


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

When I expanded my patio about 10 years ago I went to a ready mix place and hauled it in one of their trailers. They were hydraulic dump beds. I think their minimum was 1 yard. Might want to look for something like that.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Pad for a BBQ smoker


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mother-in-law tomb!


----------



## hjm12161 (Aug 2, 2016)

dwrich said:


> I'm having some driveway work done at the farm - only need about 2 yards total for the project. Since there is a 5 yard minimum, any ideas for the leftover 3 yards? I have a kennel slab and plenty of sidewalks. Thanks.


Might want to ask them for a clearification. It's been a while since I've been in construction work but back then you could order two yards and recieve two yards. You just had to pay for the five yard minimum and perhaps a delivery fee.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

https://www.gardenista.com/posts/10-easy-pieces-concrete-outdoor-furniture/


----------

